# Strikeforce Challengers 16



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Strikeforce Challengers 16
Date: Jun 24, 2011
Location: Kent, Washington
Venue: ShoWare Center
Broadcast: Showtime












> *Main Card *(Aired on Showtime)
> Caros Fodor vs. James Terry
> Ryan Couture vs. Matt Ricehouse
> Lorenz Larkin vs. Gian Villante
> ...





> A bout between top prospects James Terry (10-2 MMA, 5-1 SF) and Caros Fodor (8-2 MMA, 3-0 SF) has been tapped the headliner of next month's Strikeforce Challengers 16 event.
> 
> Terry today tweeted news of the bout.
> 
> ...





> Welterweights Jason High (13-3 MMA, 0-0 SF) and Quinn Mulhern (15-1 MMA, 0-0 SF) are set to fight at Strikeforce Challengers 16.
> 
> High announced the fight today on his official Twitter account, and MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) subsequently confirmed the matchup with sources close to the promotion.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23549/jam...ine-strikeforce-challengers-16-on-june-24.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Little Couture is at it again. Following in the footsteps of his father. Considering his father just retired sounds good.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

They added the undercard fights for the Challengers show:



> The preliminary card for next month's Strikeforce Challengers 16 event is official with four fights.
> 
> As MMAjunkie.com (www.mmajunkie.com) previously reported, bouts include welterweights Jason High (13-3 MMA, 0-0 SF) vs. Quinn Mulhern (15-1 MMA, 0-0 SF) and welterweights Yuri Villefort (6-0 MMA, 0-0 SF) vs. Travis Bush (5-2-1 MMA, 0-0 SF).
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/23743/str...ape-with-solid-four-bout-preliminary-card.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And of course there are no amateur fights on the undercard. Maybe we will be seeing some rising stars on the card. May Little Couture continue to rise in the MMA world.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

The best unaired prelim got promoted to the main card with High vs Mulhern:



> An intriguing welterweight bout between Jason High (13-3 MMA, 0-0 SF) and Quinn Mulhern (15-1 MMA, 0-0 SF) has been promoted to the televised main card of Friday's Strikeforce Challengers 16 event.
> 
> High announced the news via Twitter.
> 
> ...


http://mmajunkie.com/news/24057/jas...d-to-strikeforce-challengers-16-main-card.mma


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think Strikeforce is allowing Zuffa fighters to get more fights in that normally don't get them. Either that or is allowing fighters to get a chance at redemption. Maybe Strikeforce may stay around a little longer.


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

I don't like the fight professor or whatever his name is. In fact I'd like for him to shut the **** up.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Who is the fight professor?


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Steven Quadros.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Well either way that fight was all Jason High. He just kept taking Mulhern down. Not surprising considering he's trained by King Mo Lawal.


----------



## Roflcopter (Sep 5, 2008)

Good showing from Lorenz Larkin. Fight went pretty close to what I expected. Gian has really bad fighting instincts. 

I really think Lorenz can go places if he cuts down to 185 and works on his ground game.



Ryan Couture is really bad. Nothing like his father. Makes me wonder if Ms. Couture was pulling a Randy and cheating on him with another dude.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

And that match was an unfortunate loss to Couture. I'm surprised he tried to stand and fight. I'd think he would try to wrestle.


----------

